# Bank loans



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

I love when people dare to be frank and not diplomatic about things. Wonder if a Cypriot CEO would have said the same

http://cyprus-mail.com/2015/08/27/y...ds=10154329193934848&fb_action_types=og.likes


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Baywatch said:


> I love when people dare to be frank and not diplomatic about things. Wonder if a Cypriot CEO would have said the same
> 
> You borrow money, you pay it back - Cyprus Mail Cyprus Mail


Agreed. It's a pity that he will not be staying as the BoC for much longer.


----------

